# Charley Sheen vs. Mel Gibson



## Iwritelotsofbooks (Nov 17, 2010)

Forget Libya or other world shaking issues, every time I turn on the news lately Charley Sheen is saying stupid about "winning" and "bringing it."  The question I have is, who do you think will have a harder time getting work in the future--the Hot Shot or the Lethal Weapon?


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Shame on you for avoiding the really tough issue of who is more out of control, Paris Hilton or Brittany Spears!  That's what concerns all the real intellectuals who are concerned about the future of humanity!

Sent from my Sprint EVO using Tapatalk


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

Two and Half Men is one of my favorite shows, but I'm having trouble enjoying it now because Charlie Sheen's behavior is even worse than Charlie Harper's. And here's a news flash for Charlie Sheen - you're not even the best thing about the show. The writers are. And that seriously wonderful supporting cast.

I don't know about Charlie Sheen and Mel Gibson, but lately I've been seeing parallels between Charlie Sheen and Moammar Gadhafi.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Charlie. 
Neither Brittany nor Paris.. LiLoh by far worse lately.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Charlie Sheen appears to be in the middle of a manic episode. If so, he's a very sick man and hopefully someone will be able to get him into treatment.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

John Galliano (of Dior) is by far the worst celebrity caught on tape I have ever seen.  He told some people he  believed to be Jewish that he loved Hitler and in different times, they would be dead/ashes along with all their families.


----------



## gates4100 (Feb 17, 2011)

I personaly am sick of hearing about Charlie..everytime I see him on the TV, I just think he has lost it that much more...they just way over due it with the stuff on TV--its just tooo much! But w/ the original question...I think Mel will have a harder time getting work for some reason??


----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks (Nov 17, 2010)

4Katie said:


> Two and Half Men is one of my favorite shows, but I'm having trouble enjoying it now because Charlie Sheen's behavior is even worse than Charlie Harper's. And here's a news flash for Charlie Sheen - you're not even the best thing about the show. The writers are. And that seriously wonderful supporting cast.
> 
> I don't know about Charlie Sheen and Mel Gibson, but lately I've been seeing parallels between Charlie Sheen and Moammar Gadhafi.


They're already talking about John Stamos replacing him.

I think it would be interesting if they hired someone known for comedy, like perhaps a trained stand up comic.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Mental illness and addiction is a very dangerous combination.
But I bet Sheen still gets a book deal from some NY publisher.


----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks (Nov 17, 2010)

Bob_Mayer said:


> Mental illness and addiction is a very dangerous combination.
> But I bet Sheen still gets a book deal from some NY publisher.


The problem with him doing a tell all is he's already telling all.


----------



## CJArcher (Jan 22, 2011)

4Katie said:


> And here's a news flash for Charlie Sheen - you're not even the best thing about the show. The writers are. And that seriously wonderful supporting cast.


A thousand times YES! The saddest thing about Charlie Sheen's antics is that he has young and impressionable kids.

This is a bit of a coincidence because I just wrote a blog post titled What Charlie Sheen Taught Me then came to KB and saw this thread. You can read the post here http://www.cjarcher.blogspot.com/ if you're interested.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Love the Mel.  The Charlier?  Not so much.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Sadly I predict this will rocket Charlie Sheen's career, assuming he doesn't kill himself.  He apparently just joined Twitter as well, which seems like a pretty calculated move.  Maybe he wanted out of Two and a Half Men so he's sabotaging the show to get out of his contract.  People are already asking for a reality show... it's unfortunate but society tends to eat this stuff up and the worse you do the more popular and more money you get.

I don't think Mel Gibson is high profile enough right now for it to matter much with him.  Personally I wouldn't want anything to do with either of them.  I'll set them aside with people to avoid along with Tom Cruise.


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

I think the whole thing is sad. Sad these celebs abuse the good fortune they have, sad for their families and young, impressionable fans, and even sadder the media thinks this is what we thrive on. If they ignored the appalling behavior, stopped dishing up daily helpings of this crap and reported real news, there might be fewer issues with these stupid celebrities. Not much funny about people in the public eye making such fools of themselves.


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

Mel Gibson is a better actor and a good director, I think he'll fare much better just based on talent alone. He was in Edge of Darkness last year, which was decent, and it looks like he's got two movies due out this year. Sheen hasn't done a major film role in forever and I doubt there will be a ton of demand for him after all this. 

As for his show, I hope they kill off Charlie Harper offscreen and we find out he left the house to one of his old drinking buddies or something. Bringing a fresh face and a new character to the dynamic of the show could actually be a good thing.


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

I stopped watching Two and a half men after his rants. I hope they bring in a new face, too.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

I think Sheen is more likely to get his old image back. I suspect it's too late for Mel.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

4Katie said:


> I don't know about Charlie Sheen and Mel Gibson, but lately I've been seeing parallels between Charlie Sheen and Moammar Gadhafi.


Well, funny you should mention Gaddafi because...you can try to guess which of them said the crazy thing at this site:

http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/quiz/2011/mar/01/muammar-gaddafi-charlie-sheen-quiz


----------



## Jon Olson (Dec 10, 2010)

Bob_Mayer said:


> Mental illness and addiction is a very dangerous combination.
> But I bet Sheen still gets a book deal from some NY publisher.


Exactly!


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

DYB said:


> Well, funny you should mention Gaddafi because...you can try to guess which of them said the crazy thing at this site:
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/quiz/2011/mar/01/muammar-gaddafi-charlie-sheen-quiz


Got 9 out of 10. Only missed number 7.


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

I haven't been following Charlie Sheen's antics too closely, but as long as he isn't insulting any particular racial or religious group or physically abusing his family members, I think he still has a chance for the public memory to fade.  Mel Gibson, on the other hand, will never earn another penny in show business if I have anything to say about it. 

Two And A Half Men is probably the funniest sitcom since the Mary Tyler Moore Show, and like that show, I think it's just as well that it's quitting while it's still ahead.  (Have the writers won any awards?  I sure hope so!).


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

These people are surrounded with friends, family, producers, managers, etc, etc........

Why are they not being helped ? It is cruel to just throw them to the media


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

NapCat said:


> These people are surrounded with friends, family, producers, managers, etc, etc........
> 
> Why are they not being helped ? It is cruel to just throw them to the media


I'm not sure there's anything any of them can do. Charlie Sheen is an adult (as he pointed out when someone said that Martin Sheen was concerned). I doubt Sheen is reachable by any of them. He surrounds himself with his "goddesses" and no doubt listens only to them - if he listens to anyone except the voices in his own head. Short of a court-ordered mental evaluation at a psych-ward - there's nothing anyone can legally do. Can they lock him up in his bedroom? Sure - and then get arrested!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Actually Martin was a little wild in his time and Emilio was definitely a wildchild.
But they both seem to control themselves and keep things within an acceptable limit - or at least back off after being especially bad.  And recently they have been very quiet and very good - Charlie causes enough trouble for one family.
I think the public has more time at stake with Mel.  Remember Mad Maxx. Ever since that time we have been pulliing for him. But he has seemed to glory in the Mad Maxx and Lethal Weapon type of roles.  Too close to home perhaps.
And when was the last time Ms. Lohan worked?  Shouldn't she do something in order for us to keep caring about her childishness?

someone else made a good point: where are these people's advisors?


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

Two and a Half Men used to be the only sitcom I'd watch-- now I don't watch any of them.  

I think the untreated mania/drugs thing is probably the best description.  It's sad, really.  

However, I don't know that he WON'T be able to come back-- Robert Downey Jr had a very rough period with drugs and other stuff, but he has come back and (IMO) he's even better.

Mel?  Not so much.  

They both have to hit bottom first.


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

DYB said:


> I'm not sure there's anything any of them can do. Charlie Sheen is an adult (as he pointed out when someone said that Martin Sheen was concerned). I doubt Sheen is reachable by any of them. He surrounds himself with his "goddesses" and no doubt listens only to them - if he listens to anyone except the voices in his own head. Short of a court-ordered mental evaluation at a psych-ward - there's nothing anyone can legally do. Can they lock him up in his bedroom? Sure - and then get arrested!


They have been trying to help but, unfortunately, until an addict actively participates in his/her own recovery, there is nothing ANYONE can do. All they can do is maybe be around to help pick up the pieces and to lend support when the addict finally decides to get his/her life back together.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

caseyf6 said:


> Two and a Half Men used to be the only sitcom I'd watch-- now I don't watch any of them.
> 
> I think the untreated mania/drugs thing is probably the best description. It's sad, really.
> 
> ...


Robert Downey Jr.'s rough period was a while ago (how time flies!), but I don't remember him taking his addiction and anger out on others. He didn't go on TV and raved like a lunatic about "goddesses" and Adonis DNA. Or make racist, anti-Semitic, and misogynistic remarks. (Sheen's wife is now showing text messages on her iPhone from Sheen that are anti-Semitic.) And remember Gibson is also accused of punching his wife (girlfriend?) in the face while she was holding their baby and threatening to kill her. So, Downey Jr.'s meltdown was quite different because it was more private (as private as a prostitute in an expensive motel in a Superwoman cape can be.) Whereas Gibson and Sheen are taking their madness to the masses.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I have the disturbing suspicion that Mel took off his aluminum foil cap.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> Actually Martin was a little wild in his time and Emilio was definitely a wildchild.
> But they both seem to control themselves and keep things within an acceptable limit - or at least back off after being especially bad. And recently they have been very quiet and very good - Charlie causes enough trouble for one family.
> I think the public has more time at stake with Mel. Remember Mad Maxx. Ever since that time we have been pulliing for him. But he has seemed to glory in the Mad Maxx and Lethal Weapon type of roles. Too close to home perhaps.
> And when was the last time Ms. Lohan worked? Shouldn't she do something in order for us to keep caring about her childishness?
> ...


from what I understand. CS's publicist quit after his 2nd (I think) outburst b/c he was not listening to him and there was nothing he could do for him, since CS rejected everything he was telling him to do.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

DH and I used to really like Two and a Half Men, but this season I found it uncomfortable to watch. Sheen's deterioration mirrors his character too much. The alcohol jokes were no longer funny, knowing the actor reciting the lines and drinking incessantly was doing that and worse in real life. 

I hope he gets some help, I really do. I think there are not only addiction issues, but mental issues as well. We're watching someone self-destruct in a very painful, very public way. I feel and fear for his children, who are growing up in a very abnormal way (even by Hollywood standards).


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Hoosiermama said:


> DH and I used to really like Two and a Half Men, but this season I found it uncomfortable to watch. Sheen's deterioration mirrors his character too much. The alcohol jokes were no longer funny, knowing the actor reciting the lines and drinking incessantly was doing that and worse in real life.
> 
> I hope he gets some help, I really do. I think there are not only addiction issues, but mental issues as well. We're watching someone self-destruct in a very painful, very public way. I feel and fear for his children, who are growing up in a very abnormal way (even by Hollywood standards).


The children were taken away from Sheen this morning by the authorities at the request of their mother.

In fact, I just the saw the latest headline is that a judge has ordered Sheen to stay 100 feet away from his children.


----------



## originalgrissel (Mar 5, 2010)

fancynancy said:


> I haven't been following Charlie Sheen's antics too closely, but as long as he isn't insulting any particular racial or religious group or physically abusing his family members, I think he still has a chance for the public memory to fade. Mel Gibson, on the other hand, will never earn another penny in show business if I have anything to say about it.
> 
> Two And A Half Men is probably the funniest sitcom since the Mary Tyler Moore Show, and like that show, I think it's just as well that it's quitting while it's still ahead. (Have the writers won any awards? I sure hope so!).


Sadly for Charlie Sheens "nearest & dearest" he has been abusing them for years. There have been numerous reports over the last few years of his violent drunken behavior which included on numerous occasions his assaulting his wife, girlfriends, etc. The man has a serious problem with alcohol, drugs & anger & he should have been in jail long before now. But, because he is a celebrity he has been given a pass far too often and the people that are riding along on his gravy train (ie, managers, agents, etc) are not about to tell him he needs help or do anything to confront him about his addictions because he'll give them the boot & find some other toady to work for him & they'll be out of a job. It's a shame that his children have to see their father spiraling out of control like this, but things never should have been allowed to get to this point. As for who will fair better in the long run, I agree with Jim above, that Mel Gibson has ALWAYS been a far superior actor and he is an incredibly talented director as well. I think he will always be a draw at the box office because despite his issues with alcohol lately I don't see his behavior coming anywhere near the level that Charlie Sheen's has been at for the last few years.


----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks (Nov 17, 2010)

I heard on the radio that his erratic behavior goes back to the 80's.  One of the talk show guys said he shot at Kelly Preston when they were dating decades ago.  Don't know if it's true, but it makes you wonder how he could ever get a girlfriend again, no less two "Goddesses."


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

lacymarankevinmichael said:


> I heard on the radio that his erratic behavior goes back to the 80's. One of the talk show guys said he shot at Kelly Preston when they were dating decades ago. Don't know if it's true, but it makes you wonder how he could ever get a girlfriend again, no less two "Goddesses."


Seriously! But never underestimate the power of $$$ and fame. His current "goddesses" aren't exactly A-list and the almost $2 million he was making per episode of his sitcom no doubt made him a lot more "interesting" to the "goddesses."


----------



## john_a_karr (Jun 21, 2010)

Strange that both rise to the top of their profession, then melt down. They start thinking they're superior to everyone else, and get away with a lot because they became rich, and then take a flying leap into psychosis.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

My father (84) made me laugh: 

He said Charlie should marry Lindsey Lohan: they can both drink, hit, steal, go to jail for DUI; share the same cell and save the taxpayers some money.

HELLO Charlie...we have wars, oil and gas crisis, a government close to shutdown...me, me, me.  Give it a rest; better yet...go get some rest!!


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Sad story, one that keeps repeating itself over and over and over again.


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

sjc said:


> My father (84) made me laugh:
> 
> He said Charlie should marry Lindsey Lohan: they can both drink, hit, steal, go to jail for DUI; share the same cell and save the taxpayers some money.
> 
> HELLO Charlie...we have wars, oil and gas crisis, a government close to shutdown...me, me, me. Give it a rest; better yet...go get some rest!!


Your father's funny. Charlie should also look up the meaning of "winning" b/c he seems to be confused.....


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

And Charlie is Fired from 2 1/2 Men!
WOOHOO

(don't get me wrong I will miss 2.5Men, but I am sick & tired of this nutcase.)


----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks (Nov 17, 2010)

Heard he's hiring an intern now to handle his social media.  Back in the old days, he would have just been fired and disappeared.  Now he can tweet and webcast his nonsense forever.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

BTackitt said:


> And Charlie is Fired from 2 1/2 Men!
> WOOHOO
> 
> (don't get me wrong I will miss 2.5Men, but I am sick & tired of this nutcase.)


I don't think they canceled the show. . .not that I ever watched it. . . . ..but I admit to actively avoiding Sheen news so I may have that wrong.


----------



## BarbraAnnino (Jan 27, 2011)

Hoosiermama said:


> DH and I used to really like Two and a Half Men, but this season I found it uncomfortable to watch. Sheen's deterioration mirrors his character too much. The alcohol jokes were no longer funny, knowing the actor reciting the lines and drinking incessantly was doing that and worse in real life.


I said the same thing to my husband. You could see the slide happening. And I noticed the actress who played his mother and Berta were absent from a lot of episodes.

What it seems like to me, the way he's talking, even the language he's using (gnarly, bitchin) seems like his growth just stopped somewhere in the 80s. He's got that attitude of people in their 20s who think they are indestructible. It's bizarre, but early drug use will do that.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

My guess is that CBS will try to keep the show going and find a way to replace Sheen, either by casting another actor in the role or try to continue without the character.  The show has been a huge cash-cow for them and they are not likely to let it go that easily.


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

Good point about Robert Downey Jr's slide being more private and less abusive. 

The whole thing is sad.  Who says "gnarly" anymore, anyway?


----------



## coffeetx (Feb 12, 2011)

I have admittedly been following the Charlie Sheen trainwreck.  I do believe that he is in the manic phase and excerpts of his interviews will no doubt be used in Psych classes to show examples of someone suffering from manic depression/bipolar.  There is a 1993 movie called "Mr.Jones" starring Richard Gere that gives a pretty good example of what someone is like in these manic phases.  If you watch it you will see a lot of Sheen in that character of Mr.Jones.

I don't think it has hurt him yet financially b/c people love to watch someone spiraling out of control.  So they will keep watching.  However, at some point it will get old.  He will also crash b/c manic phases won't last forever.  When that happens, we will see.


----------



## coffeetx (Feb 12, 2011)

BarbraAnnino said:


> the way he's talking, even the language he's using (gnarly, bitchin) seems like his growth just stopped somewhere in the 80s.


I noticed this too!! I haven't heard some of these words since I was in high school. And I think that it has been so long now that a lot of the younger generation thinks this is part of his invented language along with trolls, warlocks, winning blah blah blah. People were saying gnarly and bitchin long ago. He did not invent that!


----------



## splashes99 (Aug 11, 2010)

john_a_karr said:


> Strange that both rise to the top of their profession, then melt down. They start thinking they're superior to everyone else, and get away with a lot because they became rich, and then take a flying leap into psychosis.


Don't you also think that the profession naturally attracts people who like to be the center of attention though? Not all actors...but I would say a lot of them. You really can't be an A-lister without giving up privacy. Some of them manage to keep parts of their life private, but there are many more who tip off the paparazzi on their own about where they will be out and about. There's the stars who won't let anyone "look at them" and those who demand that their hotel rooms be decorated in all white with everything new - including the paint!

I think that mostly the advisors or handlers are just enablers. Heck, if the celeb is happy, the handler is in a good place. If the handler starts telling the celeb not to do this or that. they would lose their job - so it isn't really in anyone's best interest to stand up to a celebrity if they employ you.

So, you get someone who likely has a personality disorder: narcisism, bi-polar, whatever, and then surround them with people who act like the celeb is a god. Add in the drugs and alcohol that run that sort of scene, and you have a royal mess!

I am still amazed that there are some good actors who seem like genuinely good people who just like to get paid to play pretend and haven't fallen into this downward spiral.

WINNING! (ok, maybe in poor taste, but I couldn't help it!) There's talk now that they may be talking to Rob Lowe to replace CS.

Aaaaaand lastly, Brittney has been working her way back up, thanks to a team of advisors who seem to be interested in actually doing their jobs instead of fawning over her. Good for her in turning herself around!


----------



## BarbraAnnino (Jan 27, 2011)

coffeetx said:


> I noticed this too!! I haven't heard some of these words since I was in high school. And I think that it has been so long now that a lot of the younger generation thinks this is part of his invented language along with trolls, warlocks, winning blah blah blah. People were saying gnarly and bitchin long ago. He did not invent that!


WARLOCK is my favorite, mostly because he seems to be confusing it with the word warrior.


----------



## BarbraAnnino (Jan 27, 2011)

splashes99 said:


> Don't you also think that the profession naturally attracts people who like to be the center of attention though? Not all actors...but I would say a lot of them. You really can't be an A-lister without giving up privacy. Some of them manage to keep parts of their life private, but there are many more who tip off the paparazzi on their own about where they will be out and about. There's the stars who won't let anyone "look at them" and those who demand that their hotel rooms be decorated in all white with everything new - including the paint!
> 
> I think that mostly the advisors or handlers are just enablers. Heck, if the celeb is happy, the handler is in a good place. If the handler starts telling the celeb not to do this or that. they would lose their job - so it isn't really in anyone's best interest to stand up to a celebrity if they employ you.
> 
> So, you get someone who likely has a personality disorder: narcisism, bi-polar, whatever, and then surround them with people who act like the celeb is a god. Add in the drugs and alcohol that run that sort of scene, and you have a royal mess!


I think you're absolutely right. I think, too, that the dirty little secret in Hollywood is these people are fed drugs by these handlers. Time is money and a studio can't have things like sleep getting in the way of a shoot. I've a few friends who write for the screen who have relayed some crazy stories about the peeps behind the cameras. Except the public doesn't see them or care about them.


----------



## coffeetx (Feb 12, 2011)

BarbraAnnino said:


> WARLOCK is my favorite, mostly because he seems to be confusing it with the word warrior.


Now that makes sense!! I wondered what the warlock stuff was about. I bet you are right. He probably means warrior...However he has managed to tick off all the warlocks in the world (of which I was unaware existed until the other day) b/c they are really taking offense to him using their term


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I guess Mel got tired of losing to Charlie... Now he's back in the news again.
http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20110309/ap_en_ot/us_people_mel_gibson


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

Ugh. So now the "goddesses" are even in the "news" (using the term lightly). One of them is a porn star, and from Ft. Wayne, Indiana, so of course, she's all over the Indy Star's "news" website b/c she came back for a DUI appearance. So apparently even hangers-on to drunken, coked up former sitcom stars make the headlines. Jeez Louise....


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Just my 2 cents worth but quite frankly I am tired of seeing these actors on TV spewing their garbage.  I don't know why the networks keep showing people that are obviously out of control and in need of mental health help that we the general public is unable to give them.  Maybe if they wouldn't get the publicity for these types of actions they wouldn't have a platform for their tirades.  The police and court systems should treat them just like any other US Citizen.  I try not to waste my time watching any of the coverage of these persons, the level of their ego and the feelings of entitlement are outrageous.  Just MHO


----------



## JD Rhoades (Feb 18, 2011)

coffeetx said:


> Now that makes sense!! I wondered what the warlock stuff was about. I bet you are right. He probably means warrior...However he has managed to tick off all the warlocks in the world (of which I was unaware existed until the other day) b/c they are really taking offense to him using their term


Yeah, I read that one coven is planning to put a "binding" spell (which is apparently the magical version of a restraining order) on him, so he can't say the word any more. Yeah, fellows, let me know how that works.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

B-Kay 1325 said:


> Just my 2 cents worth but quite frankly I am tired of seeing these actors on TV spewing their garbage. I don't know why the networks keep showing people that are obviously out of control and in need of mental health help that we the general public is unable to give them. Maybe if they wouldn't get the publicity for these types of actions they wouldn't have a platform for their tirades. The police and court systems should treat them just like any other US Citizen. I try not to waste my time watching any of the coverage of these persons, the level of their ego and the feelings of entitlement are outrageous. Just MHO


They report them for the same reason that we're up to 3 pages on this thread - people are interested/nosy/whatever so these report sell newspapers/fanmags/airtime, which is the reason newspapers/magazines/shows exist.


----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks (Nov 17, 2010)

HappyGuy said:


> They report them for the same reason that we're up to 3 pages on this thread - people are interested/nosy/whatever so these report sell newspapers/fanmags/airtime, which is the reason newspapers/magazines/shows exist.


If zero people cared, the tabloids would be out of business. So obviously there are people out there buying them.


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

It is still amazing to me that no one cares enough about these poor sick puppies to get them out of the limelight and get them help.......


----------



## metal134 (Sep 2, 2010)

BTackitt said:


> I guess Mel got tired of losing to Charlie... Now he's back in the news again.
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20110309/ap_en_ot/us_people_mel_gibson


So now Mel Gibson too is winning?


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

From a business stand point, movies need insurance before they can be made. When actors are known to have serious drug problems they become uninsurable. Charlie Sheen is about to become uninsurable. Mel Gibson is a horrible, horrible person, but he can still be insured. So the answer is Mel Gibson.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

It is indeed a shame that the "media" report the actions and words of these buffoons.
But news has become entertainment not reporting.
So whatever makes people sit through the commercials for the news shows is what the shows will air.
And the papers.
And the magazines.
Ewwww.

Just sayin......


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

And the Legal battles commence.
http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20110310/ap_en_ot/us_people_charlie_sheen


----------

